# Portugal touring



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Anybody visiting Portugal could find THIS site very useful.

Don


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> Anybody visiting Portugal could find THIS site very useful.
> 
> Don


Thank you, Don.
I've added it to the list of Useful and informative Continental websites I maintain here: 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-38368.html#38368


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thank you Don.

How long has this been going on then? 

Pat


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

patp said:


> Thank you Don.
> 
> How long has this been going on then?
> 
> Pat


Hi Pat,

How long is what been going on? 

Don


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Don

Well "official" aires of course :lol: 

I recognise many of these spots as wild camping places but was not aware that the authorities are designating them as motorhome camping places.

I like it though :lol: :lol: 

Pat


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Pat,

At the last count I did there were about 40 "Official" Aires in Portugal.

Don


----------

